# Some Eastern Ontario ACL bottles I needed



## Fleetbag (Aug 5, 2015)

Recently picked up a few Eastern Ontario Bottles that are new to my collection.Hawkesbury Beverages   - This is my favourite Bottle style so always happy to add another, I have a Horne from Kingston in this same style on the way in the mail now.Quinte Beverages - Belleville OntarioBreuvages Excel - This is from Bourget Ontario. Is this the early version? Bottle has 1953 date on bottom.Smallwood  - Early bottle from Perth OntarioMacKellar Beverages - Brockville OntarioOntario Dry Ginger Ale  -  Renfrew Bottling WorksThompsons Beverages  - Kingston Ontario, I have a 10 oz version of this but very rough, this is a nice upgrade.


----------



## Fleetbag (Aug 5, 2015)

[attachment=20150805_185941.jpg] Trying to increase size for better view.


----------



## 2find4me (Aug 5, 2015)

Nice Bottles...Need anymore? [8D]


----------



## RCO (Aug 9, 2015)

I don't have any of those bottles yet but have an embossed Quinte beverages and Thompson Kingston . have seen a few of them before in my travels . the Hawkesbury bottle is nice , I couldn't find the Ontario dry in my book was it actually from Renfrew ?


----------



## Fleetbag (Aug 10, 2015)

First I have seen this bottle. Its always nice to find one you had no idea about previously.


----------



## RCO (Aug 11, 2015)

I have seen other bottles from Renfrew bottling works  , however they were the clear embossed ones , I haven't seen that ginger ale yet


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey that's my neck of the woods, those are great!  I don't have any of them except the Bourget one, and mine is missing the neck.  I don't know why but I have a really hard time finding Eastern Ontario ACL sodas.  All but two of the ones I have are Pure Spring bottles, and the other two are in terrible shape.   Do you know of another version of the Bourget bottle?  Mine has 1953 on the base as well.  Interestingly, I did once see a Mr. (obscure franchise brand) bottle put out by Excel Beverages of Ottawa.  I almost bought it but, not realizing it was a franchise, noticed one for cheaper on another table.  After taking the second one home I looked at it more closely and realized it was from Montreal.  Oh well, at least I know that it exists.  I'm assuming they're the same company, though not sure.  Pretty surprising that Bourget even had a bottler, considering how small it is.


----------



## Fleetbag (Aug 21, 2015)

Wow thats strange you don't see many Eastern Ontario bottles. Besides the ones pictured I have a few others. All of them I have found in Eastern Ontario. I have personally only travelled as far as Napanee where I picked up the McKellar bottle at an Antique Store. I wanted to go to that Odessa Antique show on August 9th but couldn't make it.All the rest I have purchased from collectors out that way and had mailed to me.I have not seen any other version of a Bourget bottle, but there must be others? You must have a Delta bottle in your collection? The clear 10 oz bottle with red/white label is common.I recently have seen that same bottle in green glass and clear glass with a green label. I passed on buying them as I already have the clear with red/white label. I try to limit my collection to one bottle per city for now.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah I don't know what it is, I find Eastern Ontario pharmacy bottles way more frequently, which is the complete opposite of how things were when I lived out West.  Even at shows most of the ACL's are from other parts of the country.  Granted, I don't buy bottles all that frequently, but it seems like I should see more than I do when I check out antique stores and flea markets.  I see embossed sodas from the area way more frequently. Yeah I do have a Delta that I found behind an old house, though the label's not in the greatest shape.  I see those from time to time, but never cheap enough to bother getting an upgrade.


----------



## glass.ca (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi We know this is an old post  however we have some info on the Bourget soda pop production. 

 Deneault Mineral Water , Bourget ( the Brook ) Ontario

This is to give an outline of time for the two known soft drink bottles manufactured by the Deneault family and later another bottle when the company was purchased by Rheal Gagne President of  Excel Beverages.

Ferrier Deneault was born on September 17, 1869 in The Brook, township of Clarence in the county of Russell Ontario.
By the baptism of his second child, Rene Wilfrid in 1899, Ferrier Deneault is living in the city of Ottawa, Ontario.
The godfather to his child is Joseph Dupont listed as a Grocer in Ottawa at this time.
However, Joseph Dupont also manufactures soft drinks as is shown by the 1901 Census and Ferrier Deneault is his employee. 
By 1902, Ferrier Deneault is not listed in the Ottawa Directory for this year.
In 1906 with the birth of his son Ferreol Deneault, he is listed in The Brook as a "Manufacturer".
In the 1911 census Clarence Township, Bourget Village, he is listed as a Manufacturer of " eau gazeuse" (soft drinks)
Along with Romeo Deneault ( a Bourget Merchant ), Ferrier held control of the property until 1939 and 1940 when Ferreol Deneault , his son became the property owner.
In July 1953, Rheal Gagne an accountant from Montreal purchased the property and the name changed to the Excel Beverage Company. By 1955, they were a Limited Company. 
                                -------------------------------------------------

The first bottle with his name comes with a place name of " The Brook " showing it was made before 1910 as that is when the post office name became Bourget.
This bottle would have been used locally and did not have a very wide distribution being returned and reused.
However, it is difficult to say when this bottle was first used.
It probably also was used after 1910 up until about the painted label Deneault Beverages bottle which started  in about 1939- 1940. The cap showed the flavour of the beverage on the ACL 1939-1953 bottles.

This covers the soft drink portion of the Deneault beverages yet there were other aspects to the business as other relatives shipped mineral water in bulk.
The bottle above was replaced with the Excel Beverages Company bottle which started in 1953.
Le Droit November 1953, Ottawa


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 23, 2020)

That's great information, thanks for that!  I've never seen either of those bottles pictured, I'll have to keep my eyes out for them.


----------



## RCO (Feb 18, 2021)

glass.ca said:


> Hi We know this is an old post  however we have some info on the Bourget soda pop production.
> 
> Deneault Mineral Water , Bourget ( the Brook ) Ontario
> 
> ...



sorry I just noticed this post , never saw it last june likely cause it was part of an old post . but contains some great info and quality pictures of the bottles

I've never heard of Deneault Beverages before , but I did just notice one for sale on kiijjii , missing most of the paint though , noticed this post when I tried to figure out where the bottle was from 

been to all the recent bottle shows and Ontario antique stores and never seen one before so can't be too common and only sold locally in that area


----------

